# PC abschalten ?

## oliver2104

Hallo,

hab mir mit lilo ein dual boot system eingerichtet. (WinXP + gentoo)

unter WinXP klick ich einfach auf ausschalten und der PC fährt herunter

und schaltet sich ab.

wie funktioniert das unter linux ?

hab schon die befehle shutdown und poweroff mit verschiedenen parametern

ausprobiert, aber mein system wird immer nur heruntergefahren und angehalten.

hab dann aber immer noch strom im PC, der CPU-Lüfter läuft weiter.

bitte um hilfe

----------

## disi

Der uebliche Bootmanager ist grub, aber mit einem

```
shutdown -h now
```

sollte eigentlich auch ein Lilo herunterfahren, das hat nicht mehr mit dem Bootmanager zu tun.

p.s. falls ich falsch liege bitte bestrafen

----------

## Anarcho

Das hat in der Tat nicht das geringste mit dem Bootmanager zu tun.

Es dürfte vielmehr an den Kerneleinstellungen sein, denn das Abschalten müsste per ACPI funktionieren. Dieses sollte dementsprechend im Kernel an sein.

----------

## oliver2104

Vielen Dank !

ein neuer kernel mit den entsprechenden ACPI Optionen

hat das Problem gelöst.

----------

## Anarcho

 *oliver2104 wrote:*   

> Vielen Dank !
> 
> ein neuer kernel mit den entsprechenden ACPI Optionen
> 
> hat das Problem gelöst.

 

Prima.

Dann setz doch bitte ein SOLVED/GELÖST/etc. in den Titel.

----------

## oliver2104

OK,

nochmals vielen Dank.

----------

